# Yanmar SA 324



## Rocko324 (Jun 7, 2021)

Looking at buying a new SA-324. I've noticed some have white wheels & some have gold colored wheels. Why ??


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I would ask the dealer but wondering if the newer models are the ones with the gold colored.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rocko324 said:


> Looking at buying a new SA-324. I've noticed some have white wheels & some have gold colored wheels. Why ??


Yanmar reached the 100 year anniversary, They changed their Yanmar red to a 'new' red, and the SA-324 now sips fuel better. 

Now, if you re-paint the SA-324 JD green with the yellow gold rims, you would have a *Yan**Deere*.


----------



## Rocko324 (Jun 7, 2021)

I thought there might be a special occasion behind it. Thanks.


----------

